# CYP - Cynata Therapeutics



## Gilbert (8 March 2010)

Ecoquest are in the business of manufacturing and selling biodegradable nappies both for babies and senior citizens, as well as biodegradable baby wipes. 
The company's patented nappy is a timely product and with the right branding and marketing this company could go far. Last year Japan's Unicharm purchased APPP (Australian Pacific Paper Products) - Australia's second largest nappy manufacturer with 20 % of market share for $165 Million. Gresham Private Equity, controlled by Wesfarmers, was the owner of APPP. 

Billions of nappies are sent to landfill every year. 
Over the past few months the company has recruited an English marketing director with an impressive track record in related product retail. Sylvia Tulloch, a founding Director of Dyesol has also joined in the past few months. 

Several weeks ago Korean company Boryung  placed a 40 containers order. Since the middle of last week the sp has gained 33%. 
Also listed in Berlin, ECQ has a current German PR program likely to raise its profile in Europe. 
They've recently revamped their website - http://www.ecoquestlimited.com.au/

So an interesting outfit in my opinion. If anyone has any comments I'd be very interested to hear them. 

G


----------



## sarajane (18 May 2011)

*Re: ECQ - Ecoquest Limited*

Hi G

Any further news or feelings about ECQ?  The principle sits well with me, but I still need to be convinced that as a company they are on the right track to start making money

SJ


----------



## skc (18 May 2011)

*Re: ECQ - Ecoquest Limited*

Having a baby in the family soon. If I bought these nappies can I tax deduct them as investment research?


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

*Re: ECQ - Ecoquest Limited*

MC - $2m
SP - 0.5c
Shares - Approx 400m
Options - ?
Cash - $993k*

UPDATE ON COMPANY ACTIVITIES
*Following the recent capital raising and board restructure, Eco Quest issues this update to keep the market informed.
The Board has conducted a review of operations and strategy in order to provide the Company with the capability to expand its IP and technology operations in line with its long held objectives to be a sponsor of leading-edge technologies.

● Biodegradable Products Business
The current biodegradable products business has now been substantially restructured with a substantial reduction in inventory placing the company in a stronger financial position.
The Company is now looking for opportunities to licence the intellectual property it has in its biodegradable technology. The Directors believe that commercialising this technology asset is more likely to generate financial returns for the company.

● New Opportunities
Eco Quest has been pursuing acquisition opportunities. The Board’s objective is to fulfil the objectives originally set for Eco Quest to be a sponsor of leading-edge technologies, in order to generate broader revenue streams for the Company.
While these initiatives are being implemented, the Board has raised funds and substantially reduced recurrent costs to provide the Company with sufficient cash resources to expand existing technologies and investigate new ones.

*EXPORT MARKET DEVELOPMENT GRANT*
Eco Quest advise that the Company has today received the second tranche payment of $100,000 in respect of its 2010-11 Export Market Development Grant (EMDG).
The Company’s EMDG was awarded by Austrade in December 2011 for the maximum amount of $150,000.
The first tranche payment of $50,000 was received by the Company in December 2011.
The purpose of the EMDG is to reimburse certain expenses which have been incurred in the pursuit of export business. In Eco Quest’s case, the Company incurred significant expenses in 2010-11 pursuing export markets for its Little Takas range of biodegradable nappies and wipes.


----------



## System (25 November 2013)

On November 18th, 2013, Eco Quest Limited (ECQ) changed its name and ASX code to Cynata Therapeutics Limited (CYP).


----------



## piggybank (29 November 2013)

Update


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2015)

Congratulations to those here who have these in there bottom drawer 

*Cynata Achieves Major Stem Cell Manufacturing Milestone*


[*]World first stem cell manufacturing process 
[*]U.S. analysis validates Cynata’s novel manufacturing technology 
[*]“Critical milestone” now achieved to commercialise Cymerus™ stem cell production technology 
[*]Technology enables large scale, low cost stem cell production 
[*]Planning underway for human clinical study
For those who would like to know more can do so by clicking on the link:- http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=CYP&E=ASX&N=710323

​


----------



## Gnasher (6 September 2016)

Fujifilm invests in Australian regenerative medicine venture, Cynata
Accelerating R&D for regenerative medicine products using iPS cells


http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n160905.html


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2016)

*CYP* making new yearly highs and I'm thinking of one who mistakenly entered this stock into our yearly comp. 

The man with the Midas touch.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

making a restoration. Long time in the wilderness

*Cynata Therapeutics Limited (ASX: CYP)* is an Australian clinical-stage stem cell and regenerative medicine company _focused on the development of therapies based on Cymerus™, a proprietary therapeutic stem cell platform technology. Cymerus™ overcomes the challenges of other production methods by using induced pluripotent stem cells (iPSCs) and a precursor cell known as mesenchymoangioblast (MCA) to achieve economic manufacture of cell therapy products, including mesenchymal stem cells (MSCs), at commercial scale without the limitation of multiple donors.  _

_Cynata’s lead product candidate CYP-001 met all clinical endpoints and demonstrated positive safety and efficacy data for the treatment of steroid-resistant acute graft-versus-host disease (GvHD) in a Phase 1 trial. Cynata plans to advance its Cymerus MSCs into Phase 2 trials for GvHD (with licensee Fujifilm), severe complications arising from COVID-19 and critical limb ischemia, and into a Phase 3 clinical trial in osteoarthritis. In addition, Cynata has demonstrated utility of its Cymerus™ MSC technology in preclinical models of asthma, diabetic wounds, heart attack, sepsis, acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) and cytokine release syndrome._

there's a Covid trial happening!!


----------

